# KDE-4.2-beta1 (KDE-4.1.80) getaggt …

## l3u

… wo bekomm ich’s her?! Gibt’s Overlay-ebuilds oder sowas? *lechz*

----------

## l3u

Okay, selbst beantwortet: aus dem kde-crazy-Overlay :-)

----------

## l3u

Dummerweise baut plasma-workspace nicht, wenn USE="python" gesetzt wird:

```
[  1%] Built target compile_python_files

[  2%] Generating sip/dnssd/sipdnssdpart0.cpp, sip/dnssd/sipdnssdpart1.cpp, sip/dnssd/sipdnssdpart2.cpp, sip/dnssd/sipdnssdpart3.cpp, sip/dnssd/sipdnssdpart4.cpp, sip/dnssd/sipdnssdpart5.cpp, sip/dnssd/sipdnssdpart6.cpp, sip/dnssd/sipdnssdpart7.cpp

sip: /usr/share/sip/qt/versions.sip:34: Version is already defined

make[2]: *** [python/pykde4/sip/akonadi/sipakonadipart0.cpp] Fehler 1

make[1]: *** [python/pykde4/CMakeFiles/python_module_PyKDE4_akonadi.dir/all] Fehler 2

make[1]: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse...

sip: /usr/share/sip/qt/versions.sip:34: Version is already defined

make[2]: *** [python/pykde4/sip/dnssd/sipdnssdpart0.cpp] Fehler 1

make[1]: *** [python/pykde4/CMakeFiles/python_module_PyKDE4_dnssd.dir/all] Fehler 2

make: *** [all] Fehler 2

 *

 * ERROR: kde-base/pykde4-4.1.80 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3503:  Called kde4-meta_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2676:  Called kde4-meta_src_make

 *             environment, line 2769:  Called kde4-base_src_make

 *             environment, line 2407:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *             environment, line  889:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";

 *  The die message:

 *   Make failed!

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/kde-base:pykde4-4.1.80:20081127-180346.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.1.80/temp/environment'.

 * This ebuild used the following eclasses from overlays:

 *   /var/portage/layman/kde-crazy/eclass/kde4-meta.eclass

 *   /var/portage/layman/kde-crazy/eclass/kde4-functions.eclass

 *   /var/portage/layman/kde-crazy/eclass/kde4-base.eclass

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/var/portage/layman/kde-crazy/'

 *
```

Darf man jetzt dafür nen Bug melden? Ist ja aus nem Overlay …

----------

## Disaronno

Nein man soll keine Bugs an bugs.gentoo.org melden.

Steht auch auf der ersten Seite in dem Posting.

 *Quote:*   

> Please DON'T report any bugs regarding this overlay. If you have some suggestions or you would like to contribute, contact Gentoo KDE team on #gentoo-kde. 

 

Hilfe kannst du entweder im IRC oder in dem dem Posting zum Overlay bekommen.

Mfg

----------

## l3u

Mich würde mal ernsthaft interessieren was ich falsch mache, oder was Gentoo falsch macht – 4.1.80 krankt immer noch an den selben Ecken wie 4.1.3, nämlich daß Nepomuk nicht geht, Mausgesten nicht gehen und Strigi beim Starten einen Segfault ausspuckt. Juhu. Ob das noch jemals besser wird?! Oder bin ich tatsächlich nur zu doof?

----------

## Finswimmer

Strigi läuft bei mir.

Evtl. zeigst du mal ein paar Fehlermeldungen, sagst was du machst, etc.?

Tobi

----------

## l3u

Hauptsächlich diese beiden:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=241302

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=242882

Dann noch der hier:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=243204

und dann noch der, wobei der nichts mit Gentoo zu tun hat:

https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=160892

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo Libby

auch bei mir läuft Strigi u. Nepomuk korrekt auch die suche hierüber funkt einwandfrei zumindest ab kde-4.1.3 vorher hatte ich es noch nicht probiert. Zu den Mausgesten kann ich nichts sagen da ich sie nicht mag u. nutze.

MfG

----------

## l3u

Also dann würd's mich doch wirklich interessieren, warum's hier NICHT läuft …

----------

## Josef.95

Strigidaemon wie im Bug Report über die konsole gestartet schaut dann so aus

Auszug:

```
 $ strigidaemon                                                                                 

WARNING: field 'http://strigi.sf.net/ontologies/0.9#debugParseError' is not defined in any rdfs ontology database.

(Soprano::IndexManager) creating IndexReader                                                                      

IndexReader::IndexReader in thread QThread(0x99cf648)                                                             

running getChildren query: "select distinct ?path ?mtime where { ?r <http://strigi.sf.net/ontologies/0.9#parentUrl> "/home/phine"^^<http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema#string> . ?r <http://freedesktop.org/standards/xesam/1.0/core#sourceModified> ?mtime . ?r <http://freedesktop.org/standards/xesam/1.0/core#url> ?path . }"
```

 usw , (ist ne sehr lange Liste)

ich habe ihn aber sonnst über Systemsetings =>Erweitert=>Nepomuk gestartet.

Warum es nun bei dir nicht läuft ??

hier läuft es auf zwei Rechnern einwandfrei (Desktop u. Notebook jeweils aktuelles kde-4.1.3 aus dem Portage-tree)

Versuche doch mal ein neumergen von

soprano

strigi

nepomuk

MfG

----------

## l3u

Wenn man's ohne USE="kdeprefix" installiert, dann geht der Kram tatsächlich (also zumindest nepomuk und strigi). Dafür ist danach KDE 3.5.10 komplett im Arsch (zusammengemixter Desktop, Menü leer, etc., etc., kennt man ja die Problematik). Na toll. Selbst Backup von ~/.kde einspielen und kbuildsycoca hat nicht alles wiederherstellen können. Super! Da gibt's wohl noch einiges zu tun …

----------

## Josef.95

Kann ich so nicht ganz bestätigen, auf dem Notebook bei mir ist auch kde-3.5 und kde-4.1.3 mit "kdeprefix" Flag drauf und da funktioniert es auch..

Auf meinem Desktop Rechner läuft es ohne "kdeprefix"  mit nur kde-4.1.3 drauf auch bestens, es gehen also beide Varianten!

MfG

----------

## firefly

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Wenn man's ohne USE="kdeprefix" installiert, dann geht der Kram tatsächlich (also zumindest nepomuk und strigi). Dafür ist danach KDE 3.5.10 komplett im Arsch (zusammengemixter Desktop, Menü leer, etc., etc., kennt man ja die Problematik). Na toll. Selbst Backup von ~/.kde einspielen und kbuildsycoca hat nicht alles wiederherstellen können. Super! Da gibt's wohl noch einiges zu tun …

 

Ich vermute das liegt an einem vermurksten KDEDIRS inhalt aus.

Ich hatte auch das problem und es lag daran, das startkde von kde-3.5 KDEDIRS nicht sauber gesetzt hatte (das verzeichniss von kde4 war enthalten und zwar als erstes in der liste). Eigentlich sollte es mit der version 3.5.10-r4 von kdebase-startkde behoben sein. Zumindestens war es so nicht bei mir.

----------

## l3u

Ja sollte … die Frage ist nur: was muß ich machen, damit es das auch ist?! Ich würde echt gern KDE 4 nebenher laufen lassen und dann eben, sobald alles läuft, was ich will, nur noch das benutzen!

EDIT: Auf #gentoo-kde haben sie mir gerade gesagt, daß die Problematik nur für USE="kdeprefix" behoben ist, und für -kdeprefix nicht behoben werden _kann_.

----------

## Josef.95

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Ja sollte … die Frage ist nur: was muß ich machen, damit es das auch ist?! Ich würde echt gern KDE 4 nebenher laufen lassen und dann eben, sobald alles läuft, was ich will, nur noch das benutzen!.

 Da bleibt wohl nur kde-4.1 vollständig zu deinstallieren und mit gesetzter "kdeprefix" Flag noch mal neu zu mergen wenn du es zusammen mit kde-3.5 nutzen möchtest.

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Ja sollteEDIT: Auf #gentoo-kde haben sie mir gerade gesagt, daß die Problematik nur für USE="kdeprefix" behoben ist, und für -kdeprefix nicht behoben werden _kann_.

 Sorry, aber wie bereits geschrieben funkt es bei mir!

```
$ euse -i kdeprefix

global use flags (searching: kdeprefix)

************************************************************

[-    ] kdeprefix - Makes a KDE prefixed install into /usr/kde/${SLOT} if enabled or into /usr (FHS compatible) otherwise

local use flags (searching: kdeprefix)

************************************************************

no matching entries found
```

Edit:

Info zu den genanten Systemen

Rechner 1:Laptop mit kde-3.5.10 und kde-4.1.3 mit gesetzter "kdeprefix" Flag

Rechner 2:Desktop mit nativem kde-4.1.3 ohne "kdeprefix" Flag

beide Systeme sind aktuelle testing, sprich ~x86

viel Erfolg

----------

## AmonAmarth

hab mir gestern kde 4.2 beta1 (4.1.80) installiert und bin schon etwas begeistert. und nepomuk funktioniert nun auch endlich mal! in verbindung mit amarok 2 rc1 fehlt es fast an nichts.

l3u@: deinen compilerfehler kann ich übrigens nicht nachvollziehen. kde-base/plasma-workspace hat auch garkein python useflag....

----------

## Josef.95

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Dummerweise baut plasma-workspace nicht, wenn USE="python" gesetzt wird:
> 
> 

 

Hast du evtl noch mehrere python Versionen im System und versäumt den "python-updater" zu nutzen?

----------

## l3u

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> l3u@: deinen compilerfehler kann ich übrigens nicht nachvollziehen. kde-base/plasma-workspace hat auch garkein python useflag....

 

 *Quote:*   

> tobias@erhome ~ $ eix plasma-workspace
> 
> * kde-base/plasma-workspace
> 
>      Available versions:
> ...

 

?

Ich hab nur python-2.5.2-r7 drauf. Der Fehler geht ja auch gar nicht von Python aus, sondern von sip!

Testweise mach ich gerade mal mein (selten benutztes) Notebook KDE-frei und zieh eine non-kdeprefix-KDE-4-Installation drauf. Ist ja dann sozusagen eine „jungfräuliche“ Installation. Mal schauen, was da rauskommt! Parallel dazu noch die prefix-Version auf meinem Desktop, wo auch KDE 3.5.10 bleibt.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *l3u wrote:*   

>  *AmonAmarth wrote:*   l3u@: deinen compilerfehler kann ich übrigens nicht nachvollziehen. kde-base/plasma-workspace hat auch garkein python useflag.... 
> 
>  *Quote:*   tobias@erhome ~ $ eix plasma-workspace
> 
> * kde-base/plasma-workspace
> ...

 

ups, da sieht man den wald vor lauter bäumen nicht mehr, hab mich wohl verguckt, sorry!

dev-python/sip ist hier auf testing 4.7.9 und dev-lang/python auf testing 2.5.2-r8

kompiliert jedenfalls durch, mein gefühl würde mir sagen das es an der SIP version liegt.

mit der nonprefix variante kann ihc mich garnicht anfreunden, ich will immer ein backup KDE haben!

----------

